# neat soda bottle caps from Garlands North Bay Ontario



## RCO (Jan 17, 2020)

noticed these on ebay , pretty familiar with Garland's beverages from North Bay Ontario . actually one of the first bottles I ever found as I found one of these years ago on our own property when much younger . 

never seen these 2 bottle caps before though , I think they lasted into the late 60's , so not sure how old they are ? one also appears slightly older than the other and might not of been used at the same time . 

no idea what there worth , asking price is $40 plus shipping although one can make an offer . 















						Vintage Garlands Root Beer Ginger Ale Bottle Cap Cork North Bay Ontario M959 for sale | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for Vintage Garlands Root Beer Ginger Ale Bottle Cap Cork North Bay Ontario M959. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## RCO (Jan 17, 2020)

they would of been used on these bottles


----------



## RCO (Jan 17, 2020)

this is the garland bottle I found years ago , its beside the broken one . also found one beside a local railway a couple years ago but it was missing the acl .


----------



## RCO (Jan 17, 2020)

there is also a squirt bottle marked as being from Garlands in North Bay , have one , there had also been one on ebat recently , not sure if its still there ?


----------



## Donas12 (Jan 28, 2021)

Here’s the 30oz version I have. Haven’t seen a clear quart yet...


----------



## RCO (Jan 28, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s the 30oz version I have. Haven’t seen a clear quart yet...View attachment 217972



I haven't seen a clear quart either and don't think there is one , don't see that many 30 oz bottles from that area . was someone who had some for sale a couple years ago 

had found them in an old closed store in a rural area , they had never been returned and he sold some of them on ebay . but I don't seem to have pictures of them . he had some really hard to find ones and don't recall there being any clear 30oz from garlands


----------



## Donas12 (Jan 28, 2021)

RCO said:


> I haven't seen a clear quart either and don't think there is one , don't see that many 30 oz bottles from that area . was someone who had some for sale a couple years ago
> 
> had found them in an old closed store in a rural area , they had never been returned and he sold some of them on ebay . but I don't seem to have pictures of them . he had some really hard to find ones and don't recall there being any clear 30oz from garlands


Do you find that quarts are harder to come by in general? I don’t see a good variety come up that often and wondered if they weren’t collected as much over the years...


----------



## RCO (Jan 28, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Do you find that quarts are harder to come by in general? I don’t see a good variety come up that often and wondered if they weren’t collected as much over the years...



it depends , I've found a few over the years , have some in a box in the garage but a lot weren't in good condition or just plain green 30 oz bottles with brand markings on them such as Wilson's or Niagara dry 

still see a fair number on ebay despite the higher shipping costs , so people still have them or want certain bottles .


----------

